# ringcraft.



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi does anybody know of ringcraft classes in Kent or near, for adults (not the dog). I would love to enter into handling competitions.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Detling Ringcraft Club

That any good for you?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

findley said:


> Hi does anybody know of ringcraft classes in Kent or near, for adults (not the dog). I would love to enter into handling competitions.


hi what area? there are several heres a few.

Folkestone and Hythe (( Hawkinge)

Kent County . (Mersham and Barming)

Bekesbourne ( Canterbury)
Woolwich and Bexley (Wilmington)

Detling .


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

this mite help too 

Dog Training Clubs in the UK


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I will ring round to see if they will do adult handling. It will be go practice for the dogs anyway.


----------

